# Shady Acre Kennels, Abbeville, Ga



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I generally steer clear of puppy finding sites, as they can be a haven for backyard breeders and puppy mills. If I were to select a breeder from that site, I would 100% want to visit their home and meet their dogs to get an idea of their temperaments and see how they’re being cared for.

As for that particular kennel, I have no personal experience with it. I’m reading some very disturbing things online, but bad reviews—like good reviews—have to be taken with a grain of salt. Again, I would require a visit. What is it you like about them?

Did you have a chance to browse the puppy finding thread I shared with you yesterday? It’s got a great overview of criteria to look for in a breeder. Ultimately you’ll need to decide what’s important to you, but I think a healthy, well-socialized puppy is the bare minimum for most.

I’d also recommend reading this book as you begin your search:









Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog: Dunbar, Dr. Ian: 8601200633603: Amazon.com: Books


Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog [Dunbar, Dr. Ian] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog



www.amazon.com





Lots of helpful advice to guide your search and prepare you for the first year with your new companion. It’s also available online for free in two parts:



https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/BEFORE%20You%20Get%20Your%20Puppy.pdf





https://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't have direct experience, but I know that puppy find is where puppy mills and brokers sell their dogs. In addition on the Shady Acre website, they have a lot of available breeds, including designer breeds, and no talk of health testing. All of those are red flags to me. If you're looking for a breeder, then a list has been made here: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩 | Poodle Forum


----------



## Jordan1627 (May 17, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I generally steer clear of puppy finding sites, as they can be a haven for backyard breeders and puppy mills. If I were to select a breeder from that site, I would 100% want to visit their home and meet their dogs to get an idea of their temperaments and see how they’re being cared for.
> 
> As for that particular kennel, I have no personal experience with it. I’m reading some very disturbing things online, but bad reviews—like good reviews—have to be taken with a grain of salt. Again, I would require a visit. What is it you like about them?
> 
> ...


I havent had a chance to really look through it yet, but i did skim theough everything on the theead yesterday. Ill try today to really take some time and look through it. And ive been conversing with the lady who owns the kennel and she seems nice, all of her andwers to my questions seem professional and legitimate, except they dont have a return policy for the dogs if the dog doesnt work out. The price is $2500 for a toy, which is more in my budget. And she said she doesnt breed champion or show dogs, but pets. So those were the things that have made me like her so far.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

though at first it sounds like a good thing (I only want a pet!) not breeding champions or show dogs is a sure sign of a byb.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Shady Acres sounds Shady


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

A good salesman always seems nice. One of the first things any good salesman does is sell himself. You will be best served by a good dog breeder.

Non-negotiable for me is a breeder who cares about the welfare of her puppies. Health testing is part of this care. I want my dog's breeder to give my puppy the best possible shot at a healthy life. A good return policy is also part of this care. I ended up with my lovely Snarky boy because his original buyer developed a fatal illness and returned him to the breeder within weeks of purchase. His breeder's concern was a gift to Snarky, a gift to me, and a gift to the unfortunate original buyer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jordan1627 said:


> And she said she doesnt breed champion or show dogs, but pets. So those were the things that have made me like her so far.


I totally get the allure of statements like that, but they can be a bit of a euphemism for “poodles that don’t meet the breed standard.”

You’ve chosen this breed because you love it. So you want a breeder you _also_ loves poodles and is working to produce the most poodley poodles they possibly can, mind and body. 

Be mindful, too, of the true cost of a toy poodle that is not structurally or temperamentally sound. That $2,500 will seem like a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Jordan1627 said:


> I havent had a chance to really look through it yet, but i did skim theough everything on the theead yesterday. Ill try today to really take some time and look through it. And ive been conversing with the lady who owns the kennel and she seems nice, all of her andwers to my questions seem professional and legitimate, except they dont have a return policy for the dogs if the dog doesnt work out. The price is $2500 for a toy, which is more in my budget. And she said she doesnt breed champion or show dogs, but pets. So those were the things that have made me like her so far.


Actually, the fact that she said that she does not breed show dogs is very negative. That indicates that she does not care about breeding to the standard. I agree with the others who have posted comments about testing and quality.

I took a look at the web site - that confirmed my opinion. They do cross breeds (doodles) and have a variety of popular breeds. There was no information at all on genetic testing of breeding stock. I think this is a puppy mill to be avoided.


----------



## Jordan1627 (May 17, 2021)

Thank you all for your advice!! Since i started this thread ive gone to the akc website and found some breeders and have gone to the thread on this website that helps find breeders. Ill keep in my search to find a good breeder that does testing and vaccinations and proper training on the puppies. One thing im still confused about though is, whats an acceptable price for a pure toy poodle puppy? Ive been seeing between $2500 and $4000. Ive also looked at some tescue shelters that have poodle puppies and dogs for adoption and that is an alluring concept to me, I may do that ☺


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That sounds like the price range to expect these days.

A rescue poodle would be great. Just watch out for scams. They’re extra rampant these days due to covid demand. And the chances of finding a poodle puppy in rescue are practically zero.

Keep in mind, too, that reputable breeders typically have a clause in their contracts to prevent their dogs from _ever_ ending up homeless. If an owner’s circumstances change, they stipulate they must either take the puppy back—at any time in his or her life—or actively participate in any re-homing process. This is just one of many ways that good breeders are a part of the solution and not contributing to the shelter crisis.

You might have better luck zeroing in on a breeder you love and letting them know you’d be open to an older poodle that needs a new home. I had one offered to me when we were searching. His new home just wasn’t a good fit. As the breeder explained, he was playing “too rough” with the children.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Jordan1627 said:


> Thank you all for your advice!! Since i started this thread ive gone to the akc website and found some breeders and have gone to the thread on this website that helps find breeders. Ill keep in my search to find a good breeder that does testing and vaccinations and proper training on the puppies. One thing im still confused about though is, whats an acceptable price for a pure toy poodle puppy? Ive been seeing between $2500 and $4000. Ive also looked at some tescue shelters that have poodle puppies and dogs for adoption and that is an alluring concept to me, I may do that ☺


Rather than looking on the AKC site, go to poodleclubofamerica.org. Under "All About Poodles" click on "Search for Local Clubs/Breeders". Click on your state (or a nearby state if there is are zero poodle clubs for your state). The poodle club(s) will have a breeder referral person listed - that's the person to contact. $2500 is a fair price. $4000 is very high.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!
It sounds like this breeder selection process might be new for you. Along with the excellent info above, I'll add some tips, things to consider and things to avoid. 

We often hear from folks that they just want a pet. What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders I, for one, prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

About reviews, a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Your posting here suggests that you want to be an informed owner. We're happy to help with that.

Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. There are also poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions. Those are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.
Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years.

Temperament and personality are lifelong traits.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my short version personal criteria:

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Be extremely cautious of puppies sold thru pet stores, or online marketplaces like puppyspot, puppyfind, kijiji, craigslist, classified ads, etc. Many of these puppies will be mill puppies and while you may get lucky, the odds are against you and that sweet puppy. Finding a breeder in the AKC marketplace isn't an automatic guarantee of them being a quality breeder, but should, at a minimum, mean they are selling pups who may be registered with the AKC. 

One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles. That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.


*🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩*
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...


----------



## Jordan1627 (May 17, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> It sounds like this breeder selection process might be new for you. Along with the excellent info above, I'll add some tips, things to consider and things to avoid.
> 
> We often hear from folks that they just want a pet. What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders I, for one, prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .
> ...


Oh my goodness, thank you so much for this!! This was very informative and helped me alot. Im gonna try and find a breeder that i like and probably get on a waitlist because the ones ive recently talked to all told me they have a waitlist. I think ive also been limiting myself because i want a female poodle and most of them have males available, but have a long waitlist for females. Thank you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Being flexible about gender and color will help you when it comes to waiting lists. Just to set expectations, toy poodle litters are typically very small. Two puppies are not unusual. Over the years I've seen people complaining "Breeder X won't tell me when I'm going to get my red/parti/cream/female/whatever toy puppy." Typically the breeder isn't trying to be difficult. It's simply that breeders don't have crystal balls. Crossing two blue parents could give a litter of three silver females or two black boys. Being open to either gender or either color will improve your chances of going home with one of the puppies.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Jordan1627 said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much for this!! This was very informative and helped me alot. Im gonna try and find a breeder that i like and probably get on a waitlist because the ones ive recently talked to all told me they have a waitlist. I think ive also been limiting myself because i want a female poodle and most of them have males available, but have a long waitlist for females. Thank you!


This is a more detailed version. There's some additional info worth reviewing that I don't put in the abbreviated tips.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity, and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing or by breeding from titled parents.
It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
this includes genetic testing (genotype)
and
testing done by physical exam (eyes, heart, hips, patellas), some annually (phenotype)

! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO

Living Conditions
! in home with family *
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for
! puppies are not sold with full registration (breeding rights) simply for the price of admission. 
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual online site to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"


! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.


----------



## BeckyE (May 25, 2021)

Jordan1627 said:


> Hello all. Im looking for a toy poodle and came across Shady Acre Kennels on this website called puppyfind.com
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with this website and/or this breeder or can tell me anything about the breeder? Thank you.


do not purchase from shady acre. Shady is the correct word. We never googled reviews and just brought back our puppy today. She clearly has been neglected and is very skiddish only comfortable
In her crate. It will take a while to get her acclimated. She also smells like manure which after a bath we still haven’t been able to get out of her fur. I found reviews that confirmed what I was assuming. I have a feeling she was neglected and lived in her crate outside. She appears to be healthy but we will confirm with our vet. We were looking at rescues anyway and we got one  she’s precious and beautiful but we have a ways to go to earn her trust.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You're giving her the best chance for a happy, healthy life. I wish the best for you all. Never hesitate to ask anything or share pictures of your new little poodle girl .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BeckyE said:


> We were looking at rescues anyway and we got one


This is a good perspective. I so hope your girl comes out of her shell when she discovers how wonderful the world is and how kind her humans are. And I hope you’ll keep us posted on your journey with her.

This is a great “puppy user manual” that I think is especially helpful in situations like yours:









Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog: Dunbar, Dr. Ian: 8601200633603: Amazon.com: Books


Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog [Dunbar, Dr. Ian] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Before and After Getting Your Puppy: The Positive Approach to Raising a Happy, Healthy, and Well-Behaved Dog



www.amazon.com





It’s also available online for free, but I love my hardcover. I re-read it with every puppy, but I _really_ needed it with Peggy.


----------



## Kh76 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jordan1627 said:


> Hello all. Im looking for a toy poodle and came across Shady Acre Kennels on this website called puppyfind.com
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with this website and/or this breeder or can tell me anything about the breeder? Thank you.


I got a shichon 4 years ago from them, I have a friend who also purchased one at a different time. Both are extremely beautiful, healthy, spoiled dogs. Pleasant experience purchasing. You can visit them and check everything out...or you could pre- covid.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Kh76 said:


> I got a shichon 4 years ago from them, I have a friend who also purchased one at a different time. Both are extremely beautiful, healthy, spoiled dogs. Pleasant experience purchasing. You can visit them and check everything out...or you could pre- covid.


I decided to visit the Shady Acre web site. I started reading the "About Us" page. The first big red flag I saw was that they charge for AKC registration. That is a serious offense. In fact, AKC can and often does refuse registration privileges to people who do that. So puppy mills resort to fake AKC registrations. 

There is no statement at all about genetic testing. That is the second big red flag.

So this is a place to be avoided, in my opinion.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

"I got a shichon 4 years ago from them, I have a friend who also purchased one at a different time."
This statement isn't as reassuring as it sounds. I assume "shichon" means these dogs are shih-tzu x bichon crosses. So this breeder is working with at least three different toy breeds and repeatedly crossing them. I 'd like to see a bit more focus on one breed or even on the crosses.


----------



## BeckyE (May 25, 2021)

cowpony said:


> "I got a shichon 4 years ago from them, I have a friend who also purchased one at a different time."
> This statement isn't as reassuring as it sounds. I assume "shichon" means these dogs are shih-tzu x bichon crosses. So this breeder is working with at least three different toy breeds and repeatedly crossing them. I 'd like to see a bit more focus on one breed or even on the crosses.


we got a huskipoo from her and on another website it was listed as a golden doodle. There’s no husky in her nor standard poodle nor golden retriever. No clue what she is.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BeckyE said:


> we got a huskipoo from her and on another website it was listed as a golden doodle. There’s no husky in her nor standard poodle nor golden retriever. No clue what she is.


How do you know she’s none of those breeds? Did you have her DNA tested? If so, did you contact the breeder with the results and ask for a refund/explanation?


----------



## BeckyE (May 25, 2021)

Because of her size. A Siberian husky and a standard poodle would not make the puppy we have. Thankfully we weren’t after a particular breed. She’s precious just not what was advertised ☺


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

BeckyE said:


> Because of her size. A Siberian husky and a standard poodle would not make the puppy we have. Thankfully we weren’t after a particular breed. She’s precious just not what was advertised ☺


Did you not address your concerns with the breeder, though? I think some of these businesses count on people being so enamored with their pups that they let them off the hook for literally scamming them.

I would feel morally obligated to take action, to prevent someone else from having the same experience.


----------



## BeckyE (May 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Did you not address your concerns with the breeder, though? I think some of these businesses count on people being so enamored with their pups that they let them off the hook for literally scamming them.
> 
> I would feel morally obligated to take action, to prevent someone else from having the same experience.


I reported them ☺


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Their Limited warranty is indeed limited. Too many dogs and mixing of breeds. Not ideal in my opinion. I'd also check for their pet breeders license. Ga. requires one, and in fact anyone who breeds their dog (not a licensed pet breeder )is not permitted to have more than one litter per year.


----------



## Lhammomd (5 mo ago)

DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM shady acres kennel. The MINIATURE dachshund I purchased from her has staph and coccidia. (Jessica)She try to say the reason the puppy was missing its fur and have scaly skin was because of my puppy playing with its siblings and to just give it a bath and the puppy will be okay and the reason it has diarrhea with blood is because of stress and anxiety from going to a new home. I took it to the vet it has staph and coccidia. I contacted her about it, I only want her to pay the vet bill. She said no because it’s not in the contract. I think the least she could do is pay the vet bill since I paid her $700 for the puppy that’s sick.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your experience. I hope your puppy recovers fully and goes on to have a wonderful life with you.

You've landed in a thread that's been dormant for over a year, but rest assured that without significant changes, the title kennel does not check the boxes that are looked for here.


----------

